# Cyano bacteria (algae)



## AquaNorth (Jan 27, 2010)

Is it possible to have Cyano bacteria in a freshwater aquarium. I'm having a problem with a purple algae, API s algaefix has not helped. Would a product like Chemiclean work in freshwater or goes anyone have any ideas on how to get rid of this problem.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Do you have a picture of the problem ? Cyanobacteria (blue-green algae) is essentially that color, and I haven't seen it as a purple color - or are you describing something else that you have besides cyanobacteria ?

If it is actually cyanobacteria, you can treat it by dosing H202 (hydrogen peroxide) at close range, using a plastic syringe or test kit pipette. Turn off your filter(s), lower the water level so the algae is readily accessible & dose it. You'll see it being covered in bubbles (which will soon begin to float upwards) - a sign that it's working. Leave the filter off for at least a half hour after dosing. Refill the tank, start the filter, and leave it overnite. You should see the improvement the following day. If there are still traces of the bga, repeat the treatment. 
I've used it a couple of times - it works.
Then you'll need to deal with the cause, so that it doesn't return.
If you actually have bga, I'll be glad to fill you in on how to keep it from returning.


----------



## Racedoc (Nov 18, 2013)

Yep, you can have it in a freshwater aquarium. Paul's advice looks good. The other option is to get some erythromycin (Maracyn is trade name in LFS). If truly BGA, will knock it out in a few days. I had the same problem, all gone after some antibiotics. Only thing is you need to remove the carbon from your filters, if you use carbon, while you are treating. Good luck!


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Ramshorn snails helped my outbreak along with increased N


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

BGA indicates low NO3.


----------



## Caelan (Aug 14, 2016)

I am struggling with the same problem. It runs allllll the way around my tank under the gravel line, and on some gravel and stones. I will be following this advice as well!!! Wish me luck and thanks in advance!


----------



## nbr1rodeoclown (Feb 6, 2015)

3rd option.... start over.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

AquaNorth said:


> Would a product like Chemiclean work in freshwater


Yes it will work. Try and reach 20ppm of NO3 also.


----------

